# .44 Lead And Dankung



## SlinginDylan (Jan 7, 2011)

I just purchased a .44 lead ball mold and I've looked through the forums already. But what is the best type of tubing and setup can shoot .44 cal lead the fastest for a dankung? Including tex's small and big tubing.

Thanks-SlinginDylan


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Are you gonna be hunting?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Double 1745's work pretty well. Speed depends on your draw length. Wanna go faster, draw back further.


----------



## SlinginDylan (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes I'm going hunting for rabbits mostly but I draw to me cheek for my best accuracy. What about 2050s?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Sure, 2050 loops would be good, but the draw weight will be heavy.


----------



## SlinginDylan (Jan 7, 2011)

Draw weight really isn't a factor, I've been shooting thera tube black with 23mm lead fishing weights.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Then go with 1745 or 2050 loops.


----------



## SlinginDylan (Jan 7, 2011)

What about 30_60


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Sure. Anything over 1745 would work just fine, but why pull all that extra rubber


----------



## SlinginDylan (Jan 7, 2011)

Its just that I like my dankung since its so pocketable but I don't trust my accuracy for shooting when drawing back far plus I get fork hits when I do so. Now with my rock shooter I pull back rufus hussey style and I'm pretty accurate but the slingshot just isn't very pocketable.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I tested some double 1745s with .44cal lead. A cut of 6 1/2" from fork-to-pouch gave 177 fps with a 32" draw length. That computes to 9 1/4 fpe with the 133gr ball.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## SlinginDylan (Jan 7, 2011)

Has any one tested 2050s or 3060s


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

1745s are going to be fine for that...or just get some of tex's bands


----------

